

Apple is now Nintendo’s biggest problem - whyleym
http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/technology/article7118570.ece

======
tron_carter
Nintendo hit a homerun with the Wii and the DS and will continue to innovate
with their Nintendo 3DS, stereoscopic 3D handheld, out Q4 2010 or Q1 2011.
Apple doesn't have a console and games on the iP*d devices does have a leg up
with multi-touch. When you try to game on the iPod or iPod touch, your fingers
cover part of what the only viewing screen.

